# Wish Tonto well



## bud's bbq (Sep 22, 2007)

Sad to report that we had to put Tonto in the hospital last night.  She's got a massive cyst and attendant infection.  She's being well attended.  As sick as she is, she insisted that I provide her lap top so that she can stay 'connected' to the SMF.  I'm sure she would be cheered mightily if she heard from her 'family'. 

Hope to get her out of here in a couple of days.
Thanks!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 22, 2007)

Get well soon Theresa! We miss ya when you ain't here. Thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 22, 2007)

Tonto,

Sorry to hear about the illness.. get well soon and hopefully the SMF can help keep your mind occupied with good things while the healing process takes place.

Keep us posted on how you are doing


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 22, 2007)

Please get to feeling better!  And soon!!


----------



## chadpole (Sep 22, 2007)

Theresa, sorry to hear about your illness. Our prayers are with you to get well soon. Hang in there and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Get Well ... dang it .. not good being sick.  We here with you & for you.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 22, 2007)

get well soon, tonto.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I pray for your speedy recovery to a full and happy lifetime.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 22, 2007)

get well soon tonto. we miss ya around here.


----------



## meowey (Sep 22, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Meowey


----------



## panhead (Sep 22, 2007)

i hope you are feeling a bit better


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry you are sick Theresa I've missed you so much around here.
Get fixed up and back here where you belong hon! 
My prayers are always with you!

Take care and God Bless!

BIG HUGS!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 22, 2007)

Tonto, I send you prayers for a speedy recovery from Alabama


----------



## dacdots (Sep 22, 2007)

Come on now and get healed up,this is no time of the year to be sick,the weather is getting so nice.Hope everything works out well for you.The sooner the better.Our family is thinking of you.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 22, 2007)

Get well soon Theresa , we all miss you here :( ... some prayers comin your way from the Canadian side of the border


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 22, 2007)

Theresa here's hoping that you have a quick recovery. We all miss you here.


----------



## monty (Sep 22, 2007)

Heya, Theresa!

Not much to add to what has already been said, wished, hoped for and sent your way. So, for what it is worth, I'll do something different!

Our dearest Theresa
Has been laid low
By forces she's fighting
To victory, we know!

And that victory
Will be sweet,
When again you feel
Grass beneath your feet

What we want for Tonto
Has already been said!
So get well soon and
Git yer butt outta bed!

God Bless,
Godspeed,
and
Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 22, 2007)

Dang girl, are you getting old or something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Seriously Theresa I hope you get better real soon!


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey girl....you get to feeling better real quick!  We will all be here waiting for you :)  Take good care of yourself and get some rest.

I'll send an army over to fight your illness with you: 























you will get better now fast...lololol....

I could put gypsy's face ( 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) up there to help fight the illness but he might be a little offended...lol...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (love ya gypsy)...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









take care sweetie!!



Lisa


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 22, 2007)

Theresa..
So sorry to hear of your illness..our prayers are with you for a speedy recovery..anxious to have ya back home here...


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 22, 2007)

Theresa! I am so sorry to hear you are ill, that just sux out loud! You get yourself healthy darlin', 'cause Pop-Pop Phil is coming to give you a great big hug!

Get well soon Tonto, prayers and best wishes headed your way!


----------



## dawgwhat (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi-Ho Silver,

Get well soon,I ain't had nobody to chat with


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 22, 2007)

To Bud & Tonto..... Thanks for everything..... and you Tonto....Get well fast!  Hey, Libertyville in a month!  Ya gots to get all betters!

Had a wonderful time Monday night!  Prayers with ya.


----------



## bud's bbq (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers.  Tonto is fighting off some serious infection.  Mega doses of antibiotics seem to be helping.  

I'm sitting here in the hospital room watching Tonto struggle with this mess.  I've read all your notes to her and they have brought cheer.  

SrMonty, the poem was very much appreciated.

thanks again, will report back tomorrow.


----------



## smoked (Sep 23, 2007)

Well we will keep tonto in our thoughts and prayers here as well......she needs to get better quick because somebody has to get that lang fired up


----------



## richtee (Sep 23, 2007)

Get well soonest, Tonto!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 23, 2007)

...but...Just know that you're in the thoughts and prayers of you're SMF family...

Best Wishes for your speedy recovery!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...We're ALL pulling for ya!...

*A Little Something For Tonto!*



Until later...


----------



## cheech (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey hope you get better soon.

Are you excepting visitors? The wife, kids and I would love to stop by the hospital and see you if you are.

If so please let me know what hospital you are in.


----------



## short one (Sep 23, 2007)

Tonto, Rhonda and I wish you a speedy recovery so you can get back out there, guiding the team and representing SMF family in up coming comps.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 23, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 23, 2007)

Tonto
Get well soon, you are very missed at SMF !!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 24, 2007)

Dang! Go to the lake for a couple days and look what happens!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Tonto, hang in there and get better soon!
Bud, keep us up on how she is doing.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 24, 2007)

teresa...ya better get better soon cause if i gotta drop my tongs & go flip meat fer bud... thats ok... not sure a can keep bubba from fergetting the left overs again......michigan gets awful cold this time of year... i may have to wear socks... and that just ain't purty w/ flippy flops... so ya better get back to the pit soon....we love ya hunny....ps. Aimee gives kisses big time now & yer overdue fer the slobbery princess luvs.


----------



## gofish (Sep 24, 2007)

Theresa

Hope you are feeling better.  We are all pulling for you!


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 24, 2007)

Get well soon Tonto!  My prayers are backing you!


----------



## doc (Sep 24, 2007)

Theresa, get better quick! We're pulling for ya here in FL. 

Bud, don't let that Lang get cold while she's away!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 24, 2007)

Theresa,
    We miss you and look forward to your return. Take good care of yourself and hurry back to the SMF.


----------



## bud's bbq (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, here we are at day 4 and the infection is getting under control but this bacteria is really fighting her.  We are waiting on the culture tests to be sure the most effective antibiotics are being applied.  We are hoping and praying that the next step does not lead to surgery.  Ironically, she is in an old Metro hospital (Boston Street, Grand Rapids) that is literally closing this saturday.  They built a new hospital 10 miles away.  We need to get her out of here before then.  Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Call Van Andel and Devos! By gawd... let her get well without moving!

<A mention tonight for her>


----------



## smokey steve (Sep 24, 2007)

Best wishes guys, I hope everything gets better. God bless.


----------



## gofish (Sep 24, 2007)

Bud,

I hope you are hanging in there yourself!  I know what you are going thru.  I spent most of 2006 in & out of hospitals holding my wifes hand thru some tough times, you just gotta keep knowing that these doctors do know what they are doing.  By you keeping her spirits up, that is doing more than you know.  Make sure you are eating right and getting some rest.  It sounds dumb, but you forget about yourself when your so worried about your wife.  I hope we can bring some sort of diversion for you when your mind is racing a million miles an hour about things you cant control.  Good luck with the 'move' and keep us posted.  Everyone here is pulling for the both of you.


----------



## msmith (Sep 25, 2007)

Theresa get well soon I miss not getting to see your posts and we havent been in the chat room in a long time. My prayers are with you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 25, 2007)

Get well soon Theresa! We have to get you recovered so you can head back down to hillbilly land to eat, drink, and be merry.


----------



## monty (Sep 25, 2007)

As the silence doth thicken,
The mind goes gloom,
What the heck's happenin'
In Theresa's room?


Hey!

Wazzup? How 'bout an update! 

Pulling for ya, Theresa!

God Bless you both!

Cheers!


----------



## dawgwhat (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah!!  
what Monty said 

get well soon


----------



## jts70 (Sep 26, 2007)

Get well soon!


----------



## bud's bbq (Sep 27, 2007)

She's Home!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Some infectious disease spe******t finally broke the code on what kills the bugs best.  We can take her off the IV and move to pills, thus, she was released late yesterday.

I can't express how very much appreciated all of your thoughts and prayers meant.  The tough ole crusty Tonto was brought to tears - not sure she will appreciate me letting this out (lol).

She's still got some recovery but at least she is in the friendly confines of home.

Tonto says:  "You all are the best.  Can't tell you how scared and alone I felt this week.  But when bud would read me your posts, it reminded me of how many good people there are in this world.  Seems silly just to say 'thank you'.......but from the bottom of my heart: THANK YOU!!!
Still sleeping a lot but hpe to be back posting soon.  God bless you all, Theresa"


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 27, 2007)

great too hear. we still wish you all the best to get back into fine smokin' form soon.


----------



## jts70 (Sep 27, 2007)

Woohoo! Great News, I Am Very Happy For You Two


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 27, 2007)

WooHoo!! I'm doin' the happy dance for ya' Tonto!! That's great news!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great news


----------



## abigail4476 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this thread!  Theresa, I'm glad you're alright!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 27, 2007)

Theresa, It's so good to have you back...... so when do we eat????
Oh yea if you really want a good laugh, you should of seen Phil's happy dance  :) The Ole Dawg can still cut a mean rug!!


----------



## meowey (Sep 27, 2007)

That's good news!!  I'm glad to hear she's  making progress!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ron50 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great news. Welcome back home!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread. Tonto, we're glad you're home and want you to know that Ma Dutch and I will keep you in our prayers!!


----------



## gofish (Sep 27, 2007)

What a nice piece of news!   Get some rest, let the medicine kick in, and you'll be back on your feet in no time, just dont rush it.  Welcome Home!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 27, 2007)

You are in the thoughts and prayers of some mighty nice folks. I hope that things go well with you and you will continue to hold a spot in my prayers.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 27, 2007)

We haven't wanted to bug you with you not feeling well & all. We've been just waiting to hear how you are & just today came across this thread. I wish I had known how bad things had gotten
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 All along you have been in our thoughts & prayers. I am VERY glad to hear you are on the road to recovery
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Please know Karen & I continue to keep both of you in our thoughts & prayers. Because you are back out of the hospital, at least I know the prayers are doing some good


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 27, 2007)

You ain't seen nuthin' yet!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 28, 2007)

welcome back tonto- i see your posts.


----------



## monty (Sep 29, 2007)

Great going, Girl!

Gives a "warm fuzzy" when one of our own recovers!
God Bless and keep you, Theresa!

Cheers!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Sep 29, 2007)

Finally got a few minutes on here.... seen ya wasn't doing to well.  I didn't read all the posts, but see you are doing a better.  Glad to hear that.  I was thinking of ya the other day and was going to call to harass you, but just didn't..... maybe you needed the rest.  Oh well, it was 3am, and I don't think you wanted me just calling to check on ya... that is what happens when you work nights and sleep days.... I am so messed up, more than normal, and don't even know what day of the week it is hardly any more.... I am constantly asking the wife what day it is.

http://www.ncagr.com/markets/facilit...okin/index.htm

This will be my first weekend back on days.  And yes, they have me scheduled to work that weekend.... bummer.  I am going to see if I can get someone to either work it for me or swap with someone for another weekend.... will see.

Glad you are doing better.

Bill


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 3, 2007)

I too missed this thread..........hope all is getting better daily and  you're back to the boards and living life to the fullest as soon as possible!


----------

